# Kindle people are the BEST!!!! (Look at what I got!)



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

OMG! A very gracious soul who wishes to remain anonymous contacted me last week, regarding sprucing up my Kindle cover. 
It seems they had two Stylz covers, and wished to give me one!! I was just overwhelmed. 
Last night, on my way to work, I stopped to check my mail, and there IT was- a COSMO Stylz, and it is NEW!!!!
It smells so good, and it feels so good, and I absolutely LOVE it!!
Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

Before I crawl off to sleep the day away, I had to come back and add that this cover folds back wonderfully for reading! I held it most of the night (it was quiet at work, thankfully!), and even read a whole book. 
Pictures cannot describe how pretty this cover is! 

I LOVE Kindle AND Kindlers!!! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooh!  I love the Stylz covers.  When I get to the point of replacing my orginal cover that is the one I plan to purchase.  Does it hold the Kindle securely?


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

Absolutely! It has a long bar across the top that you slide the Kindle under, then a short bar at the bottom that holds it too. 
No more velcro. lol


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

That's really lovely...enjoy.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Enjoy Theresa, it is very nice!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Theresa,

What a great surprise gift for you!

Those who have Stylz covers really like them.

Enjoy!

Marci


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! This sure made me feel special!


----------



## xdalaw (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice story.  I knew we were special.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> Ooh! I love the Stylz covers. When I get to the point of replacing my orginal cover that is the one I plan to purchase.


Same here, unless the other covers have that nifty hole so I can access the power and WhisperNet switches...


----------

